# Direttore sanitario



## gaiaam

Ciao a tutti!

 I need your help...How can I translate 'Direttore sanitario' in english, supposing that there is a corresponding figure?

You may have a look at this link for more info: http://www.ao-ve.it/doceboCms/index.php?special=changearea&newArea=29

Many thanks
Gaia


----------



## elemika

Medical director ? (here)


----------



## gaiaam

elemika said:


> Medical director ? (here)


 

Grazie...ma il link non funziona...


----------



## elemika

Sorry..
here


----------



## gaiaam

elemika said:


> Sorry..
> here


 

Great thanks!!

gaia


----------



## serenatanapulitana

sanitary manager?


----------



## IndianaInItalia

hospital director?


----------



## elfa

serenatanapulitana said:


> sanitary manager?



Definitely not!


----------



## IndianaInItalia

I agree, that sounds more like the person in charge of the cleaning staff.


----------



## AWOL4mylo

See also the proz entry in the other direction, where they give "direttore sanitario" for "practice manager" in the hospital context.
http://www.proz.com/kudoz/english_to_italian/medical%3A_health_care/1150201-practice_manager.html


----------



## bicontinental

gaiaam said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> I need your help...How can I translate 'Direttore sanitario' in english, supposing that there is a corresponding figure?
> 
> You may have a look at this link for more info: http://www.ao-ve.it/doceboCms/index.php?special=changearea&newArea=29
> 
> Many thanks
> Gaia



  This is how I’d define a ‘medical director’ and a ‘hospital administrator’ (AmE):

The medical director is a physician who is responsible for and controls/directs the operation of a given medical department or section in a hospital or other medical facility. There is a medical director for the laboratory, the surgical department, the EMS etc.

The hospital administrator or CEO is in charge of business operations and the general operation of the hospital, the latter through interaction with medical staff. A hospital administrator is not necessarily a physician.
  Based on the information in your link it sounds like ‘medical director’ comes closer to the definition provided for ‘direttore sanitario’, although the two may not be completely equivalent. 
Bic.


----------



## london calling

A friend of mine is  a_ direttore sanitario_. His job corresponds to this description (Hospital Administrator). He is a doctor (and has practised as such) , but he often says that it isn't really necessary to have medical training in order to do his job.

Bic's definition of _medical directo_r corresponds to what used to be called a "primario" and is now known as a "medico dirigente".


----------



## Tellure

Per quanto riguarda "medical director", questo è quello che dice wikipedia:


> Within emergency medical services a *medical director* is a physician who provides guidance, leadership, oversight and quality assurance for the practice of local paramedics and EMTs within a predefined area. In North America, medical directors are typically board-certified in emergency medicine. The medical director is generally responsible for either the creation of protocols  for treatment by paramedics or providing leadership to the group of  physicians who assist with the provision of medical oversight depending  on which model of service delivery and which model of medical control  are operating. The medical director may also assist the EMS agency in  extending its scope of practice. While this definition is a fair description of the role in North America, significant variations can occur in other countries and in other health care systems.


----------



## angelrocks

Hi, everybody.
I've checked the old thread with "direttore sanitario" in the title but I'm not entirely satisfied.
I've worked in Italian hospitals, both private and public, for 25 years and the organization is a real headache. Translating the titles even more so. 
I need to translate the title Direttore Sanitario into English and none of the translations offered in previous thread is satisfying, nor are translations offered elswhere. Hope someone can help me because I'm really stuck.

The Direttore Sanitario is an MD (always) who is in charge of all health issues of any healthcare facility, but doesn't work as a doctor anymore (I mean he doesn't visit patients). He/she is (directly or indirectly) the boss of all clinical personnel. He/she is the medical representative of the facility, NOT the administrative/legal representative, even if his/her job is more administrative than clinical. This title is different from Direttore Scientifico (Scientific Director) and Direttore Generale -in some facilities Presidente or Amministratore Delegato- (who is the administrative CEO of the institution and its legal representative)

I understand there is no real correspondence between health systems, but is there something similar? I'd like to use *medical CEO*, because this is what he/she does (as opposed to an "administrative" CEO), but would English speakers understand it without lengthy explanations?




> *Regola 1: **Per prima cosa usate la funzione di ricerca*
> 
> Potreste trovare quello che state cercando nel nostro dizionario    o nelle vecchie discussioni. Per favore usate sempre la funzione di   ricerca prima di aprire una nuova discussione:  ci sono buone   probabilità che qualcuno abbia già fatto la stessa domanda in   precedenza. [....]
> 
> *Se dopo avere letto con attenzione le discussioni   precedenti avete ancora bisogno di aiuto non aprite una nuova   discussione, ma aggiungete la vostra domanda nella discussione più   pertinente che avete trovato. *


----------



## bicontinental

angelrocks said:


> The Direttore Sanitario is an MD (always)  who is in charge of all health issues of any healthcare facility, but  doesn't work as a doctor anymore (I mean he doesn't visit patients).  He/she is (directly or indirectly) the boss of all clinical personnel.  He/she is the medical representative of the facility, NOT the  administrative/legal representative, even if his/her job is more  administrative than clinical. This title is different from Direttore  Scientifico (Scientific Director) and Direttore Generale -in some  facilities Presidente or Amministratore Delegato- (who is the  administrative CEO of the institution and its legal representative)



 As you indicated above, the administrative hierarchy within the health care system may be quite different from one country to another. US hospitals/health care organizations have a chief medical officer (CMO), whose job description seems to overlap with one you give for your _direttore sanitario_. The CMO is a physician (a medical doctor, M.D.), who is a liaison between the administration (incl. the CEO) and the (general) medical staff. This individual typically doesn’t see patients. A Google search should give you additional information about requirements and the job description for this position.

  Bic.


----------



## curiosone

"CMO" or "Chief Medical Officer" sounds military to me - or something I'd hear used on a starship. 

Another term comes to mind:  "Chief of staff".


----------



## london calling

curiosone said:


> Another term comes to mind:  "Chief of staff".


Which sounds very military to me!


----------



## curiosone

london calling said:


> Which sounds very military to me!



Well my brother (a doctor and an internist) WAS a Chief of Staff at the hospital, but maybe it corresponds to "primario" as you suggested in post #12.  Let's go with "hospital administrator" or "medical director" - remembering that in Dr.House, the administrator is also a doctor.


----------



## london calling

curiosone said:


> Well my brother (a doctor and an internist) WAS a Chief of Staff at the hospital, but maybe it corresponds to "primario" as you suggested in post #12.  Let's go with "hospital administrator" or "medical director" - remembering that in Dr.House, the administrator is also a doctor.


I agree.

By the way, just out of interest, in BE a Chief of Staff means this: (from Wiki):

In the United Kingdom 

Chief of the Defence Staff (United Kingdom) - the professional head of the British Armed Forces.
Chief of the Naval Staff, more commonly called the First Sea Lord
Chief of the General Staff, formerly the Chief of the Imperial General Staff
Chief of the Air Staff


----------



## Odysseus54

If he is in charge of the medical staff, why not call him/her a "medical staff director/supervisor" ?


----------



## angelrocks

Thanks guys, you were wonderful. 

I think CMO is exactly what I was looking for, even if google gives a definition of CMO that's more similar to what we call Direttore Generale Sanità in Italy. 

I'll use this definition. Thank you bicontinental


----------



## chipulukusu

london calling said:


> Which sounds very military to me!



True, _Joint Chiefs of Staff_ is still in my ears since the first Gulf War... but this must be strictly AmE, I suppose.


----------



## bicontinental

curiosone said:


> "CMO" or "Chief Medical Officer" sounds military to me - or something I'd hear used on a starship.
> 
> Another term comes to mind:  "Chief of staff".



 Well, that might work if the spacecraft is equipped with a larger hospital/tertiary care medical facility/medical teaching institution, which is usually where you will find the CMOs. This is more or less a full time job, whereas smaller hospitals tend to have a chief of _medical _staff who typically continues his or her medical practice as usual…at least in my experience.

  Hospital administrators, CEOs, presidents (whatever title they might prefer) could have a medical degree, I suppose, but usually they don't… they should have a background in the area of business administration. (Full disclosure: I’m not familiar with Dr. House.)


  For medical director, please see above (posts # 11 and 13).




Odysseus54 said:


> If he is in charge of the medical staff, why not call him/her a "medical staff director/supervisor" ?


  I’m unaware of the existence of the titles ‘medical staff director/supervisor’. Usually hospital supervisors (and managers) have a background in the area of nursing or medical/radiology/laboratory technology, and as such they would not match the job description provided by angelrocks.

Bic.


----------



## curiosone

I was thinking "head doctor" (NOT in the sense of "shrink" ), but hadn't seen it mentioned here, and wasn't sure where I'd read the term, so looked it up and found THIS: http://www.wordreference.com/enit/head doctor

...and discovered that (according to WRF) a "head doctor"/"chief medical officer" translates to "primario."  
So I feel like we're back to square one.

Anyway, anyone not familiar with CMO used in reference to starships evidently does NOT know their Startrek (nor their Starfleet)!   For anyone interested in learning more:  http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/Chief_medical_officer


----------



## london calling

chipulukusu said:


> True, _Joint Chiefs of Staff_ is still in my ears since the first Gulf War... but this must be strictly AmE, I suppose.


No, it's strictly *BE*, Chip (see my post 19).


----------



## chipulukusu

london calling said:


> No, it's strictly *BE*, Chip (see my post 19).



You mean that _also _Joint Chiefs of Staff is _strictly_ BrE, London? I'm sorry but I don't agree. _Joint Chiefs of Staff_ as a body of senior top ranks of the Army _must_ be also American, because it is always on CNN when they report from the Pentagon or Capitol Hill


----------



## london calling

chipulukusu said:


> You mean that _also _Joint Chiefs of Staff is _strictly_ BrE, London? I'm sorry but I don't agree. _Joint Chiefs of Staff_ as a body of senior top ranks of the Army _must_ be also American, because it is always on CNN when they report from the Pentagon or Capitol Hill


No, I meant _Chiefs of Staff_, sorry: _Joint Chiefs of Staff _is indeed AE.

I gather however that the JCS is a group of (military) advisers to the US Department of Defense so it still wouldn't work as a translation for _direttore sanitario_.


----------



## Odysseus54

To better understand what this job is about, I followed the link provided at #1 and this is what they have :

_Il Direttore Sanitario dirige l’Azienda ai fini organizzativi ed igienico-sanitari e partecipa al processo di pianificazione strategica aziendale e di programmazione annuale. Egli concorre, nell’ambito della disponibilità di risorse aziendali, alla definizione delle priorità rispetto ai bisogni di salute della comunità e all’attuazione di percorsi clinico assistenziali ritenuti efficaci ed appropriati per il perseguimento degli obiettivi aziendali.
Il Direttore Sanitario assicura il sistema di governo clinico, avvalendosi, per le parti di rispettiva competenza, delle Direzioni Mediche di Presidio Ospedaliero, del Servizio Infermieristico, dei direttori dei Dipartimenti Assistenziali.

_Al netto della vaghezza e dei riempitivi burocratici della descrizione , mi pare che "Hospital Administrator" descriva adeguatamente l'ambito di responsabilita' ( organizzativo e non clinico ) , anche se poi magari c'e' il rischio che le mansioni siano diverse tra UK o USA e Italia ( il sistema sanitario italiano sicuramente non e' sovrapponibile o anche solo paragonabile a quello statunitense - non so come funzionino le cose in UK ).


----------



## curiosone

Odysseus54 said:


> To better understand what this job is about, I followed the link provided at #1 and this is what they have :
> 
> _Il Direttore Sanitario dirige l’Azienda ai fini organizzativi ed igienico-sanitari e partecipa al processo di pianificazione strategica aziendale e di programmazione annuale. Egli concorre, nell’ambito della disponibilità di risorse aziendali, alla definizione delle priorità rispetto ai bisogni di salute della comunità e all’attuazione di percorsi clinico assistenziali ritenuti efficaci ed appropriati per il perseguimento degli obiettivi aziendali.
> Il Direttore Sanitario assicura il sistema di governo clinico, avvalendosi, per le parti di rispettiva competenza, delle Direzioni Mediche di Presidio Ospedaliero, del Servizio Infermieristico, dei direttori dei Dipartimenti Assistenziali.
> 
> _Al netto della vaghezza e dei riempitivi burocratici della descrizione , mi pare che "Hospital Administrator" descriva adeguatamente l'ambito di responsabilita' ( organizzativo e non clinico ) , anche se poi magari c'e' il rischio che le mansioni siano diverse tra UK o USA e Italia ( il sistema sanitario italiano sicuramente non e' sovrapponibile o anche solo paragonabile a quello statunitense - non so come funzionino le cose in UK ).



I vote for "Hospital Administrator"


----------



## london calling

curiosone said:


> I vote for "Hospital Administrator"


Which is what I said in April of this year!


----------



## curiosone

london calling said:


> Which is what I said in April of this year!



Then both sides of the pond agree.


----------

